# South Bend model info



## VSAncona (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm the new owner of a South Bend lathe and I'm trying to find the model number. I found the serial number on the top of the bed, but where do I look for the model number?


----------



## schor (Mar 8, 2014)

Got a picture?


----------



## ray62 (Mar 8, 2014)

VSAncona said:


> I'm the new owner of a South Bend lathe and I'm trying to find the model number. I found the serial number on the top of the bed, but where do I look for the model number?



On my heavy 10L it's on the left end gear cover.


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 8, 2014)

I haven't gotten it unloaded from the back of my minivan yet, so I can't take a very good photo. But after doing a little searching on the web, I think it may be a model 415.


----------



## schor (Mar 8, 2014)

Priorities, stop posting here till you have pics of the unloading. Get it right man. )


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 8, 2014)

schor said:


> Priorities, stop posting here till you have pics of the unloading. Get it right man. )



Hehe...have to wait for one of my boys to help me lift it out of the van. Although I'm tempted to try it on my own.


----------



## Kroll (Mar 9, 2014)

Congratulation on your new lathe,*YES* to pics- but do be careful your handling a piece of history for the sake of your back-----kroll


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 9, 2014)

Okay -- I do have a few pics of the lathe from before I picked it up. I will try to post them.

From looking at Tony's lathe site, I think I've determined that it's a 415, an early version of the model "C". I already have an Atlas lathe but have always wanted a South Bend because everyone always talks them up as being better than Atlas. I've missed out on a couple of nice "A" versions in my area that ended up selling for more than I could afford. This one here is a little rough. It sat in a damp basement for many years. But as far as wear goes, it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like a keeper!  The steady rest is a definite plus.  Hopefully it came with a set of change gears.

Enjoy your new lathe.  :thumbsup:


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 9, 2014)

Yep, it came with change gears. They all look like they are hardly used. 





I'm going to have to take a closer look at the countershaft though. It doesn't look like any of the factory setups I've seen. I think it's something the previous owner may have cobbled up.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice find, that looks very restorable. Lots of accessories with it too.


----------



## Duey C (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice!
I really like the belt tensioner!


----------



## engineerpower (Apr 17, 2014)

I had a bunch of rusty parts with my lathe too, and cleaned them all by hand. Then I discovered electrolytic rust removal. Wow! Pure magic.)


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 17, 2014)

engineerpower said:


> I had a bunch of rusty parts with my lathe too, and cleaned them all by hand. Then I discovered electrolytic rust removal. Wow! Pure magic.)



It doesn't strip paint, but I find that an hour in a 50% solution of milkstone remover (phosphoric acid) from the farm store removes the rust and scale from ag scrap that's been outside for decades.


----------

